# Ikan Koi > Koi Dealer & Breeder >  Kenkoi  surabaya

## Kenkoi

Hallo om2, Salam kenal semua. 

bersama Thread ini kami ingin memperkenalkan Dealer koi Kami KENKOI yg berlokasi DiSurabaya. 

Kami menyediakan Ikan2 import asal jepang lengkap dgn pakan dan segala keperluan kolam Koi anda. 



berikut Fasilitas Kami : 




'


Berikut ikan2 yg tersedia di kami : 














bagi yg ingin dtg berkunjung atau bertanya bisa menghubungi saya 

Daniel 081703680009 ( WA

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 1w4k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kenkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stradivari

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andidarmali81

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

